# [SOLVED] zd1211b/rw problem on 2.6.18-r1

## ncl

I've got a problem while trying to run my zd1211 wifi adapter.

lsusb:

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 079b:0062 Sagem 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 043d:005c Lexmark International, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

from 'cat /proc/bus/usb/devices'

```
T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=02 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=079b ProdID=0062 Rev=48.10

S:  Manufacturer=ZyDAS

S:  Product=802.11b/g USB WLAN

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 4 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=1ms

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
```

from 'dmesg':

```
ZD1211B - http://zd1211.ath.cx/ - r83

Based on www.zydas.com.tw driver version 2.5.0.0

zd1211b 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

zd1211b 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

 usbdev1.3_ep01: ep_device_release called for usbdev1.3_ep01

 usbdev1.3_ep82: ep_device_release called for usbdev1.3_ep82

 usbdev1.3_ep83: ep_device_release called for usbdev1.3_ep83

 usbdev1.3_ep04: ep_device_release called for usbdev1.3_ep04

Release Ver = 4810

zd1211:bulk out: wMaxPacketSize = 40

zd1211:bulk in: wMaxPacketSize = 40

zd1211:interrupt in: wMaxPacketSize = 40

zd1211:interrupt in: int_interval = 1

zd1211:bulk out: wMaxPacketSize = 40

EEPORM Ver = 4810

zd1211:USB Download Boot code success

zd1211: failed intr_urb

zd1211:USB ST Code = -22

zd1211b: probe of 1-2:1.0 failed with error -5

usbcore: registered new driver zd1211b
```

After booting and optionally doing a 'modprobe zd1211b' thats what i get plus

iwconfig shows no wireless interfaces. As you can see it says Driver=(none).

It worked for me on the 2.6.17-r7, i only had problems with kismet (after

a while it said that socket returned EOF and kinda stalled). Then i read

about the rewritten driver zd1211rw which was included in the 2.6.18-r1. So

i updated. And cant get it to work now.

The above command outputs are for the zd1211b module from the zd1211 package.

The zd1211rw compiled into my new kernel only shows something like:

```
usbcore: registered new driver zd1211rw

zd1211rw initialized
```

in the kernel log and nothing happens then. I know you have to provide 

external firmware while using zd1211rw, so i downloaded it and put it in 

/lib/firmware/zd1211 like the README says.

So neighter the new zd1211rw driver nor zd1211b module seem to work now.

Any suggestions?Last edited by ncl on Sat Nov 11, 2006 10:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n3bul4

Hello,

I got it to work with the vanilla-kernel 2.6.19_rc3

maybe you try it....

I have problems to get kismet to work.....

greetz[/code]

----------

## ncl

Thanks for answering. That is one solution but theres also another...

I contacted the developers and it turns out that the driver keeps a list of verified-to-work ids. My adapter was not on the list as many others in 2.6.18 but they had to release it so people are able to test. In 2.6.19 many new adapters were added so it should be ok now. 

About the other solution... it is possible to just edit the source. Its a matter of adding one line to zd_usb.c with the device id. That is if one really doesn't want to upgrade the whole kernel.

ps. kismet doesn't work for me either ;/

----------

